# Need your opinion



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi,

got this snowblower for 20$ it has a briggs and Stratton 8hp engine. It had no spark so i removed the flywheel and cleaned the points and rewired everything. Now i get a shock when i touch the spark plug but still no visible spark and no luck when putting gasoline directly in the cylinder.

Should i replace the coil assembly? 
































As you can see points were dirty af


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would abandon the points, and just put in electronic ignition.

Wonder if that plug is cracked , why you get shocked?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

did you try another plug. a known good one?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Replace the points with Nova II electronic ignition module. Easy, you just cut the wire going to the coil, twist.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I would also check all those wires good.

EDIT, I see you said that you replaced all the wires.
I missed that in your post.


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

yes sorry i did try another known working plug. 

Thanks for the suggestion i will probably do that. Do you know a good source for them in Canada?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Them... what? Trying to understand.

Also I recommend cleaning up that greasy mess. Good for your fingers, good for the machine.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

You do know that the coil has to be just the right distance from the flywheel when putting it back on?
You can use a non magnetic feeler gauge or just use a business card, that works works too, to close or too far away it won't fire.

Did you check the coil with a multimeter?


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

i gapped the coil .30 mm how many ohm's i should be getting on this type of coil

Sorry for the inconveniences i am talking about the nova 2 ignition system. I can find them here but with 
50$ us for shipping seems quite excessive.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Oneacer said:


> I would abandon the points, and just put in electronic ignition.
> 
> Wonder if that plug is cracked , why you get shocked?


I second that, get rid of that old points coil, cut the wire going to the points and stick the modern coil on, its a direct swap. You'll have a more reliable engine as far as sparks concerned and never have to worry about the points or condensor again. However, I would like to know, what most likely went bad to give it a weak spark. A bad condenser?


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Julien Morrissette said:


> i gapped the coil .30 mm how many ohm's i should be getting on this type of coil
> 
> Sorry for the inconveniences i am talking about the nova 2 ignition system. I can find them here but with
> 50$ us for shipping seems quite excessive.


Forget the Nova 2, just put an electronic ignition briggs coil on. Their are tons of them out their cheap. I have a Nova 2 I never used yet, but I hear those go bad just as much as points do. Just go with a Briggs coil and you'll be set a very long time. Its a Briggs swapping them is simple, if it was something else like a Tecumseh, I'd say yea go with the Nova, but the Briggs swap straight to the modern coil, thats the easiest most reliable upgrade.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Replace the points with Nova II electronic ignition module. Easy, you just cut the wire going to the coil, twist.


He can just stick a modern Briggs coil on and be done with it. Great thing about Briggs, the coils swap right over, he can probably find a good used modern briggs coil cheaper than the Nova 2 and its far more reliable. I have a bag of them myself, but for someone who doesn't, ebay 10-15 bucks, done deal. Even brand new they aren't very pricey. Great thing about the Briggs.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Briggs points to electronic ignition upgrade using modern electronic ignition coil.


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

wow thank you i didn't know much about Briggs engines this forum is very helpful!


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Julien Morrissette said:


> wow thank you i didn't know much about Briggs engines this forum is very helpful!


No problem


----------



## coldbear (Feb 8, 2016)

Lose the point system, and install the electronic ignition. You bought the machine right, it just needs a little loving care. I personally love the older machines that have been gone through. The older machines had a ton more metal in them than the newer box store brands. Please don't abandon this Gem in the Rough.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Another interesting thing about that machine it has features the John Deere Snowblowers of that era had, same dash, basically same bucket, those were made by Ariens. So is that a rebadged, custom Ariens with another name on it. A youtuber Bruce Pender gad one a different color. Same thing, looked like a John Deere, which were made by Ariens. If so, you know its s good machine. Those Briggs flathead engines are really good.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Julien Morrissette said:


> wow thank you i didn't know much about Briggs engines this forum is very helpful!


 Another thing about the Briggs engines-they've got more lballs (torque) then the Tecumseh's do and generally don't vibrate as much.I'm a big fan of the old Briggs flathead SB engines.I'd like to find one for $20.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I think that machine might have been made by Roper, although it has similarities to the John Deere built John Deeres of the 70's and 80's.

The Ariens built John Deeres were in the 90's.


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Your snowblower was fabricated by Noma who was bought by Murray ... who were in turn taken over by Briggs and Stratton.
I have a 1975 Baycrest snowblower which is the same model as yours. Canadiana blowers are also the same model. Look at the differential lock nut on the left side of the wheel. These can work very well.

Attached are parts diagrams, etc. for my Baycrest which could prove to be useful for you.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

Ziggy65 said:


> I think that machine might have been made by Roper, although it has similarities to the John Deere built John Deeres of the 70's and 80's.
> 
> The Ariens built John Deeres were in the 90's.
> 
> ...


The 70's John Deeres were also built by Ariens, they use 924,000 chassis, Deere added their own handles and had their own drive system in the gearbox on those.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

quexpress said:


> Your snowblower was fabricated by Noma who was bought by Murray ... who were in turn taken over by Briggs and Stratton.
> I have a 1975 Baycrest snowblower which is the same model as yours. Canadiana blowers are also the same model. Look at the differential lock nut on the left side of the wheel. These can work very well.
> 
> Attached are parts diagrams, etc. for my Baycrest which could prove to be useful for you.
> ...


Thats what Bruce had, a Baycrest, yea they look kinda like the John Deeres as far as the buckets and handles/dash. Roper made quality products.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

quexpress said:


> Your snowblower was fabricated by Noma who was bought by Murray ... who were in turn taken over by Briggs and Stratton.
> I have a 1975 Baycrest snowblower which is the same model as yours. Canadiana blowers are also the same model. Look at the differential lock nut on the left side of the wheel. These can work very well.
> 
> Attached are parts diagrams, etc. for my Baycrest which could prove to be useful for you.
> ...


Winner winner chicken dinner!
Yes it's made by NOMA


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you guys for the information. I have been quite busy seeding for the past two weeks... i will be receiving the coil in a few weeks. i had not seen one snowblower like this before i just offered the guy 20$ when i saw it in his barn and i think it was a good deal.

It might need some repair in the drive system it doesn't seem to engage. Since this unit was in a barn it only has surface rust and is very solid.

To be continued...


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

Julien Morrissette said:


> Thank you guys for the information. I have been quite busy seeding for the past two weeks... i will be receiving the coil in a few weeks. i had not seen one snowblower like this before i just offered the guy 20$ when i saw it in his barn and i think it was a good deal.
> 
> It might need some repair in the drive system it doesn't seem to engage. Since this unit was in a barn it only has surface rust and is very solid.
> 
> To be continued...


I have an extra axle/drive shaft assembly in case you need one.


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

ok so i have received the new coil. Installed it and got great spark. I took the carb appart and it was clean so i installed it back on and the thing fired right up and ran for 30 sec before i shut it down by unplugging the spark plug (it gave me a good shock lol) . It was running lean but i think it was because the carb seal is missing in one spot but that will be an easy fix.

After reinstalling the pull start and carb cover though, it stopped producing spark. Now i took everything back appart and I don't understand why it still has no spark. The gap is still good.
Maybe the new coil is defective? i didn't have my multimeter to test it. Any ideas?

After that i inspected the axle/ drive assembly and everything is greased up good. Good thing these machines had grease zurts everywhere. The friction disk is cracked but still very thick and should work, right now it doesn't make contact with the friction plate but that is an easy adjustment.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds like you may have pinched the plug wire, or maybe dislocated the plug wire end connection pulling on it, or pinched the hot/ground out lead off the coil if so equipped.

If you had good spark, then pulled the plug and reinstalled items and now not working, evidently you did something to kill the spark .... Will have to back track with some detective work.

Btw, that friction disc is toast in my opinion ... Fwiw.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

That or the kill wire . . . if that gets grounded by the cover, no spark as well. Check for frayed wires between the coil and carb throttle arm (shutdown switch).


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

When i reinstalled everything i plugged the kill switch wire but now i unplugged it and did not bring back spark. I will bring a brand new spark plug it might be fouled even though it looks fine. Anyway i still have to replace the gas line so that will give me time to think about that...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Make sure the plug is properly gapped, usually .030"

I am still leaning to something grounding out, as you had good spark before you assembled everything back together.


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

I checked continuity and i have continuity between the coil itself and the kill wire post and so with the frame. 

I have no continuity between the spark plug wire and the frame


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

@Julien Morrissette

Check this freeby on kijiji. It's an exact copy of yours ... could be great for required parts.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

Just got back to it. Everything works now with a new coil. Cleaned the carb now it runs perfect (burns a bit of oil hehe). adjusted the friction disk and it moves but sometimes it hits a bad spot and needs help to move. Tested the auger in some distillers grain and it blew it quite well even though it was some heavy stuff. tires were still inflated. 

If I can't find a reasonably priced friction disk I'll go ahead and sell it as is but i could get better price with it in perfect working condition.

I also noticed the gearbox on the axle had loose bolts. I don't know what's up with that i tightened them back up.


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

i read here Atlas 15-5220 snowblower Manual
maybe i could use a 05080 wheel from mtd.
Will need to confirm measurements before ordering.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Confirm your measurements of the old disc and get a replacement, the one on that machine is beyond trashed.


This Canadian supplier has several different disc sizes listed 






#1 Sears Craftsman, Murray, Husqvarna Snowblower Parts Canada!


Retail and Wholesale outlet for replacement Lawn Mower & Lawn Tractor parts for brands like Ariens, Craftsman, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Honda, John Deere, Mastercraft, Murray, MTD, Noma, Sears, Sno King, Tecumseh, Toro, Troy Bilt, White, Yard Man, Yardworks



www.c-equipment.com


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Think you'll find this part AM38356 search is what you're looking for but not at JD pricing 
6" O.D. with a 3/8" center hole.

Here's a listing for Canada, no idea if they are decent, never ordered from there.
#1 John Deere Snowblower Snow Thrower Parts Canada


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have ordered numerous snow blower parts from c-equipment, parts were good quality and shipped right away.


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

wow thanks. I have ordered from there before! Will confirm


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

od is 6"
id is 1 1/8 
so replacement is 05080ap from mtd
thanks for your help


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Julien Morrissette said:


> od is 6"
> id is 1 1/8
> so replacement is 05080ap from mtd
> thanks for your help


That friction wheel is so worn out, I would think the friction plate would be messed up too?


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

Big Ed said:


> That friction wheel is so worn out, I would think the friction plate would be messed up too?


no it didn't even touch the wheel the way it was setup. Probably dried out while it sat in the leaky barn or something. It even still worked but was hitting bad spots (holes on the rubber) and the snowblower needed a push to go forward again.

Brings the cost of this blower to a whopping 80$ cad. i might end up keeping it


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

It's done.


----------

